# new site



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

For those of us who live on the east coast, try this place out. They send the packages out very quickly and the prices mostly compare to Foster/Smith although some items are more. They also have lots of other animal stuff. I usually get my order within two days of sending it.
http://www.thatpetplace.com/

Look under the tab live aquariums and livestock


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

i've never ordered from them online. but i've been to the store several times. Their prices aren't that great and (at least in store), their selection is pretty poor for as large as the place is. Their fish selection is pretty good, but I don't trust the staff at all. Most of the staff there are high school kids just tryin to get some money on the side. Once I was there and someone wanted a particular fish in the SW section. The girl couldn't get the fish so she pinned it up against the glass so hard it injured the fish, permanently damaging the fish's spine. And did she care? no. she laughed it off and went after another one. I was disgusted. It's a shame that some fish places hire any kid that an wield a net.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Really, wow. I've never been there cause it's quite a drive for me (about 3 hours) but I had no idea that they hired imbiscles like that. I don't buy fish, but sometimes I will buy some supplies. Foster/Smith is my store now unless I can find somewhere else through here.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

I usually purchase equipment from foster/smith or bigalsonline. BigAls will generally have a cheaper price for the same equipment versus foster/smith, but for certain things, they carry different items and/or models. In addition, the slightly higher price of foster/smith is because of their insanely responsive and quick service. Whereas BigAl's is a bit slower and less organized. For example, recently I had purchases from both foster/smith where the products came damaged. (They were bulbs for my light fixture). I called foster/smith at 1am (they have 24hr customer service) and told them my situation. They said to throw away the bulb and they will send a new one out right away. The next day, I received an email confirmation of my replacement bulb being shipped out. 

Now compare with big al. I had to wait til the next day to call them up (they have limited hours). I had to try several times because their line is sometimes busy or simply does not work (no idea why). When I finally get through, they told me I had to ship back the endcaps for the bulbs before they could send out a replacement. Since it was damaged through shipment, they did pay for shipping. But in the end, it was more for me to do and more time before my replacement arrived. On top of that, I had to call them up to remind them to ship out my replacement, as they're not very quick on that either. 

In my opinion, they are the two best online retailers for aquarium equipment overall. You could probably find better deals here n there for certain things but overall, these two are the best. Big al's is definitely cheaper on all items they have in common, but foster/smith blows big al away when it comes to service. So it's like coach and first class.. you get there either way, but one will give you more comfort and peace of mind where the other is a bit more cramped. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ReneB (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with what's been said about Big Al's and Drs. Foster and Smith. My experience has been about the same. 

I found that it's better to call Drs. for tech help rather than their LiveHelp chat feature. Also, some of the folks know more than others (not a problem), but they will check with the tech people for more info when needed.

I also like PetSolutions.com. I have found that their prices are competitive (depends on what you are looking at) and they have very good tech help. I've called and been put directly on the line with the tech guy for help.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

ROFLMAO...how ironic is this thread, i just made my first purchase from this place like an hour ago. Ironic.

Prices very comparable to other sites, but I found a couple nice deals for what I wanted.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have had extremely good service from bigals and petsmart.com.

I love petsmart.com as I can price match in store. If they dont have it I generally get free shipping as I order in bulk and it is always over $50 so I get free shipping.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

If you like the online site for ThatPetPlace. you really should try to go there. I made the Mrs. stop there since we were in Lancaster. Huge place, and I finally got to see how big one of those Eheim 2260's are.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

The thing I always liked about thatpetplace.com (thatfishplace.com), is the fact that they carry almost every obscure part you could think of. When someone on a forum is looking for a part replacement off their 15 year old HOB, etc., that's the first place I look at for them. 9 out of 10 times, they have it. Their "name brand" items are usually within a couple bucks of other popular online sites, and sometimes cheaper, so I just pick up that stuff from there as well when I pick up various parts.


----------

